# UPC Cable - What kind?



## boots (12 Sep 2011)

There is no UPC service in my area at present so I am going with Eircom for now. 
I was advised by my electrician that I should get the UPC cable into my house anyway as the service opes needed to be sealed etc ( split level house with waterproof tanking where opes are etc). 
My problem is that UPC won't supply me with the cable as I don't have an account with them, neither would they tell me what kind of cable it is , other than saying that the local office would be in touch. 
Can anyone tell me what kind of cable this is, so I can go off and buy some?
Thanks
Boots


----------



## SparkRite (13 Sep 2011)

boots said:


> There is no UPC service in my area at present so I am going with Eircom for now.
> I was advised by my electrician that I should get the UPC cable into my house anyway as the service opes needed to be sealed etc ( split level house with waterproof tanking where opes are etc).
> My problem is that UPC won't supply me with the cable as I don't have an account with them, neither would they tell me what kind of cable it is , other than saying that the local office would be in touch.
> Can anyone tell me what kind of cable this is, so I can go off and buy some?
> ...



WF100 should certainly be up to the job.

If your tight on money you might get away with RG6 if all the run is indoors.


----------



## boots (13 Sep 2011)

Thanks Sparkrite
Boots


----------



## hastalavista (13 Sep 2011)

boots said:


> There is no UPC service in my area at present so I am going with Eircom for now.
> I was advised by my electrician that I should get the UPC cable into my house anyway as the service opes needed to be sealed etc ( split level house with waterproof tanking where opes are etc).
> My problem is that UPC won't supply me with the cable as I don't have an account with them, neither would they tell me what kind of cable it is , other than saying that the local office would be in touch.
> Can anyone tell me what kind of cable this is, so I can go off and buy some?
> ...



why not just run a sealed 1"- 2"  duct and leave something in it to pull cable through later


----------

